# Nice scene captured by my Game Camera!



## Keystone (Oct 1, 2015)

First, a nice shot of the Big Guy of the area.




Next night this scene unfolded right in front of my best camera.


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2015)

very cool!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 4, 2015)

That is cool


----------

